# Cool Pastors



## steadfast7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Websters defines "cool" as: Fashionable and attractive at the time; often skilled or socially adept.

Should a pastor be "cool"? Why or why not?

I have a particularly "cool" pastor here in Seoul. He talks with slang, makes people laugh, and everyone loves his communication style and personality. Does this enhance or inhibit the pastoral office?


----------



## Andres (Nov 1, 2011)

_1The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. 2Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 3not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 4He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, 5for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God’s church? 6He must not be a recent convert, or he may become puffed up with conceit and fall into the condemnation of the devil. 7Moreover, he must be well thought of by outsiders, so that he may not fall into disgrace, into a snare of the devil._ - 1 Tim 3:1-7

Nope, nothing in there at all about being cool.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 1, 2011)

The only thing that can make a pastor ''cool'' is a good wife to keep him in line .


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 1, 2011)

IDK, Edwards was pretty cool, even though his church hated him. maybe he was TOO cool


----------



## steadfast7 (Nov 1, 2011)

many would consider Mark Driscoll a "cool" Calvinist pastor. Couldn't it be said that his "coolness" is means that God is using to bring unchurched Seattle folk to Christ?


----------



## Tripel (Nov 1, 2011)

In Reformed circles we sometimes think of "cool" as a negative thing, as if to mean worldly. This does not have to be the case. If a pastor is "socially adept" and "attractive", that is a good thing. We all know people who are so enjoyable to be around and speak so well that they naturally attract other people. That is a gift, in my opinion.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2011)

Are we using "cool" and "possessing charisma" interchangeably here? If his theology is solid, having charisma would be a plus for the visible church. People enjoy being around "likable" people, so this is an advantage for ministry. If his theology is not solid, then it would be a huge minus (See, e.g. Joel Olsteen; "Pastor" Melissa Scott, "Bishop" Jakes, et al.). If "cool" is not simply being possessed of charisma/pleasing personality, but a calculated "persona" designed to appeal to a particular group, then I could struggle with that concept. To me, it would depend on just "how calculated" it was, bearing in mind Paul said he had "become all things to all men so that... he might save some."


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it a sin to be "cool"? In and of itself, no, so long as being "cool" does not involve sinning against God.

We need to be careful in avoiding worldliness that we do not become legalists and pharisees in the process (Col. 2:20-23)


----------



## Philip (Nov 1, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Should a pastor be "cool"?



If that's how he rolls. There's nothing wrong with being cool. I'll say, though, that it's not cool to be trying too hard. Being genuine and honest is better than trying to be cool: genuinely cool people are cool because, well, that's them. It's not a facade that they put on.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2011)

What we mean by "cool" as defined above is ..."socially adept"... if that is what is meant (and I think that it is) then is this just not another way of saying "hospitable"?


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 1, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Websters defines "cool" as: Fashionable and attractive at the time; often skilled or socially adept.



If that is our definition, I definitely don't want a cool pastor. I demand a man of God who is highly unfashionable, unattractive, and terribly unskilled and socially inept!


----------



## Zach (Nov 1, 2011)

The Pastor who introduced me to Reformed Theology and thought was very cool. He was a two time National Champion gymnast, very funny, and could capture and audience. Not bad things. But did I listen to him and respect him because he was cool? No. I listened to, learned from, and respected him because he was a man of God. Like Andrew pointed out, it's not required.


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 1, 2011)

> Websters defines "cool" as: Fashionable and attractive at the time; often skilled or socially adept.



A pastor who has fastened on the belt of truth, the breast plate of righteousness, feet shod with the gospel, who takes up the shield of faith, the helmet of salvation, and the Sword of the Spirit would be cool and fashionable enough for me. 



> Should a pastor be "cool"? Why or why not?



My pastor is cool in the sense that he is geniune and sincere. He listens and responds with wisdom. He isn't a trendsetter in how he dresses, but I don't think he has to be. He has won the hearts of the congregation because he is a faithful shepherd who preaches the truth faithfully. What's not to love about that? 



> I have a particularly "cool" pastor here in Seoul. He talks with slang, makes people laugh, and everyone loves his communication style and personality. Does this enhance or inhibit the pastoral office?



Clent tells us stories and makes us laugh too. A pastor who can draw the congregation into worship with his ability to communciate clearly has an obvious gift. I would think a pastor who is a people person is going to have a very different ministry than one who stands off from the crowd. I would think those personality traits you listed would enhance an office.


----------



## Tripel (Nov 1, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> genuinely cool people are cool because, well, that's them. It's not a facade that they put on.




Amen to that. 

When we hear about pastors being "cool" some of us think of the 40-something youth pastor who is trying way too hard to look edgy and be accepted by the younger generation. That is the opposite of cool. 

"Cool" is using your natural gifts to attract people. Cool people are enjoyable to be around. Not everybody is cool, and that is OK. I'd rather be around a guy who is comfortable with not being cool than a guy who is trying.


----------



## KMK (Nov 1, 2011)

As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'. If that comes through in my preaching, there is nothing I can do about it. Some people just have 'It'.


----------



## gordo (Nov 1, 2011)

KMK said:


> As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'. If that comes through in my preaching, there is nothing I can do about it. Some people just have 'It'.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 1, 2011)

It is a matter of personality. Peter and Paul were very different but it didn't make one better suited to be an apostle than the other. 

My one caution is this: we (and I'm including myself here because I can devolve to humor very fast) can be casual about things God calls holy or important. And the 1960s-70s taught us to be irreverent about everything. Be honest as to who you are personally, but be wise to the influences our culture has had on us.

Another thought: some people are very cool (in the John Wayne style) simply because they are so very competent in many areas and can handle many situations. That's not a bad goal to have as long as it doesn't trip over into self-sufficiency.


----------



## Mertens (Nov 1, 2011)

Brian Auten, has rounded up into a single .pdf document some essays from the Gospel Coalition end of the Reformed blogosphere. Not a one-to-one correspondence to "cool pastor" but you may find some of the writing useful.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 1, 2011)

> As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'.



With stats like that, it is obvious that you are a die-hard believer in grace.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, there is "cool", then, as my son says, there is "kewl". I'm just sayin'. 

AMR


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 1, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> many would consider Mark Driscoll a "cool" Calvinist pastor. Couldn't it be said that his "coolness" is means that God is using to bring unchurched Seattle folk to Christ?



You ought to know better than to suggest that (and I'm sure you're not dispensing with the instrumentality of the Word - as that is the ONLY thing that actually is effectual in bringing people to salvation). Perhaps his "coolness" gets a different selection of people in the gate, but it also turns a different segment of people off. He might draw in the unchurched, but will repulse some of the unchurched too. 

The ONLY thing that Driscoll could ever do that would actually bring people to Christ is to preach the Word of God. Insofar as he is able to do that, he will bring people to Christ. The "coolness", however, is only window dressing that makes him attractive to some and unattractive to others.


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 1, 2011)

Says one pretty effective preacher--"If I must needs glory, I will glory of the things which concern mine infirmities."

Is "coolness" an infirmity?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 1, 2011)

KMK said:


> As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'. If that comes through in my preaching, there is nothing I can do about it. Some people just have 'It'.



I dunno... preaching THROUGH your trombone, now THAT would be cool. 

(or preaching through a didgeridoo, even moreso!)


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 1, 2011)

While coolness is nice, and there is nothing wrong with it in and of itself, I have found that most pastors who possess it have used it as a distraction or a turn off. I find some cool pastors tend to over use pop culture analogies to the point of being unclear or over use humor to the point of being a mere entertainer. I think at least in America we have too many cool speakers and not enough pastors. I love fun people but at the end of the day a dweeb should be able to preach just as well as a cool guy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm so cool I'm cold. Ice cold.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 1, 2011)

Some people try really hard to be cool and can't ever be themselves, some people try to hard to be themselves and are never cool or try so hard to be themselves and never actually are being themselves i.e. some people where meant to be uninteresting, of course this has nothing to do with cool pastors so I won't continue with it. 

Honestly, if somebody is truly cool they don't have to try to be so to reach the "youngsters", just be yourself, would you rather sit under a pastor who is cool and hip or would you rather sit under a pastor who is honest and has integrity and understands the truth, justice, and love?


----------



## moral necessity (Nov 1, 2011)

in my opinion, everything beyond this mindset for preachers is a distraction to the work of the Spirit:


1 Corinthians 2:1-3

1And I, brethren, when I came to you, came not with excellency of speech or of wisdom, declaring unto you the testimony of God. 

2For I determined not to know any thing among you, save Jesus Christ, and him crucified. 

3And I was with you in weakness, and in fear, and in much trembling.

4And my speech and my preaching was not with enticing words of man's wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power: 

5That your faith should not stand in the wisdom of men, but in the power of God.


Blessings and fellowship!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2011)

KMK said:


> As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'. If that comes through in my preaching, there is nothing I can do about it. Some people just have 'It'.



Now I understand my problem. I took up baritone horn instead.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2011)

KMK said:


> As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'. If that comes through in my preaching, there is nothing I can do about it. Some people just have 'It'.



Not only are you cool, you are Will Riker Cool!


----------



## Zach (Nov 1, 2011)

> My pastor is hip . . . if you like the 17th-19th century Presbyterians. And _that's_ a compliment.  Westminster Confessionalism is the new black.


----------



## steadfast7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the good responses. I can definitely see the trend of noting that many people "try" very hard to be cool - very obvious when you see it.

I think "coolness" the way we use the word does not have much to do with one's virtue, warmth, and godly character, but some sort of edgy toeing of the line with the world, with pop media and pop culture. Given that this were a more accurate definition of "cool," could a knowledge of, or interaction with, the world be a beneficial thing in pastoral ministry? For example, should a pastor to unchurched urban young people be aware of the top 40 recording artists, the latest trends in fashion, the recent expressions of slang, etc?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 1, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> For example, should a pastor to unchurched urban young people be aware of the top 40 recording artists, the latest trends in fashion, the recent expressions of slang, etc?



I would say yes because a pastor needs to know the context he is pastoring and what the church in that area lives with. I think those things you listed should be sorted in with general apologetic knowledge. A pastor should know what ideas bombard those he is with in order to give them a fair assessment. I believe ignorance of the culture leads to the sort of fundamentalist alarmism we have all seen at one time or another. That said, being aware of something does not necessarily mean mentioning it in ever sermon or using it as an example. But I am also a punk kid so I would love to hear more mature input.


----------



## KMK (Nov 1, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > As a trombone player and Star Trek fan, I just exude 'coolness'. If that comes through in my preaching, there is nothing I can do about it. Some people just have 'It'.
> ...



No, I meant the 'cool' Star Trek

View attachment 2434


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 1, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Given that this were a more accurate definition of "cool," could a knowledge of, or interaction with, the world be a beneficial thing in pastoral ministry? For example, should a pastor to unchurched urban young people be aware of the top 40 recording artists, the latest trends in fashion, the recent expressions of slang, etc?



I would say he should know the audience he is preaching to. He should be himself, and if being himself is cool then that's who he should be. Although, pastors should be aware that they are leaders of the church. People who are marked as cool may not be seen by the public as a fully respected leader, but more like a friend. I think that would be the distinction between how cool you are, and how its perceived in the church. For example,

Lets paint two scenario's here of Popular Preachers that I think are cool.. 
1.) Mark Driscoll 
2.) Paul Washer

If I wanted to go to a sporting event I would take - Mark Driscoll because he is animated and it would be like hanging out with one of the guys.. (could be an age thing). 
If I wanted one of these Preachers to disciple me I would ask - Paul Washer because I view him more as a leader and look up to him more as a preacher (could be an age thing). 

I think both preachers above are great. I see Mark Driscoll appealing more to the youth, and Paul Washer appealing to the church as a whole. The ways both preachers above carry themselves are cool in different ways, but they are perceived differently by the church.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 1, 2011)

Andres said:


> _1The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. 2Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 3not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 4He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, 5for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God’s church? 6He must not be a recent convert, or he may become puffed up with conceit and fall into the condemnation of the devil. 7Moreover, he must be well thought of by outsiders, so that he may not fall into disgrace, into a snare of the devil._ - 1 Tim 3:1-7
> 
> Nope, nothing in there at all about being cool.






---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Tripel said:


> P. F. Pugh said:
> 
> 
> > genuinely cool people are cool because, well, that's them. It's not a facade that they put on.
> ...


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

Blev3rd said:


> 1The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. 2Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 3not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 4He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, 5for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God’s church? 6He must not be a recent convert, or he may become puffed up with conceit and fall into the condemnation of the devil. 7Moreover, he must be well thought of by outsiders, so that he may not fall into disgrace, into a snare of the devil. - 1 Tim 3:1-7
> 
> Nope, nothing in there at all about being cool.



Just because it doesn't say be cool doesn't mean its wrong. I think this is a matter of personality and charisma rather than somebody trying to appeal to culture. Our culture is very diverse so being cool is open for interpretation. I think Paul Washer is a cool guy but somebody that isn't a christian would argue me on this point. Somebody would say that Lady Gaga is cool and I wouldn't agree with them. Being cool in culture is different than being cool in the church. Therefore, there is nothing wrong with it. You can be cool, christian and appeal to the church and culture. I don't see how somebody could argue that its wrong for a preacher to be cool if he has some style and is socially adept. We are all different and have different gifts and there are some people that others naturally gravitate to, and I would like to add that Jesus was a really cool dude. Look how many people follow him  He dressed like a Rabbi (Rabbi's were cool by Jewish Standards) and he was socially adept. By definition he was a really cool guy in Jewish culture.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 2, 2011)

KMK said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



"spock.... I.... can't... beLIEVE!.... howcoolIam... Kirk out."


----------



## Zach (Nov 2, 2011)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> Blev3rd said:
> 
> 
> > 1The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. 2Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 3not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 4He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, 5for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God’s church? 6He must not be a recent convert, or he may become puffed up with conceit and fall into the condemnation of the devil. 7Moreover, he must be well thought of by outsiders, so that he may not fall into disgrace, into a snare of the devil. - 1 Tim 3:1-7
> ...



There were times where Jesus was decidedly "uncool", so much so that everyone left him. 



> After this many of his disciples turned back and no longer walked with him. So Jesus said to the Twelve, _“Do you want to go away as well?”_ Simon Peter answered him, “Lord, to whom shall we go? You have the words of eternal life, and we have believed, and have come to know, that you are the Holy One of God.”
> (John 6:66-69 ESV)



Ultimately, what keeps the disciples around is the fact that he is who he is, the Holy One of God, not that he is cool. Not to mention when he died on the cross as the cornerstone who was rejected by men, denied three times by Simon Peter, and had God the Father turn his back on him.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 2, 2011)

Andres said:


> _1The saying is trustworthy: If anyone aspires to the office of overseer, he desires a noble task. 2Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, 3not a drunkard, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 4He must manage his own household well, with all dignity keeping his children submissive, 5for if someone does not know how to manage his own household, how will he care for God’s church? 6He must not be a recent convert, or he may become puffed up with conceit and fall into the condemnation of the devil. 7Moreover, *he must be well thought of by outsiders,* so that he may not fall into disgrace, into a snare of the devil._ - 1 Tim 3:1-7
> 
> Nope, nothing in there at all about being cool.



I think well thought of by others could be cool. 

I think a pastor is allowed to be cool if he is cool and another doesn't have to be cool if he isn't. I don't think one has to purposefully be un-cool. 
The only problem is, I think we all have way different definitions of cool. For me, cool is someone who likes music that I like, is a pretty chill person, doesn't wear fancy, seer-sucker type clothes, or hip, skinny-jeans, but is smart, fun, and funny. (Basically my husband. I don't think his being pretty much the coolest person in the world should disqualify him from being a pastor if that was what he was called to be.) But to others, my definition of cool would be pretty mild. (Though all would agree about my husband. It's just they might think he'd be even cooler in skinny jeans or seer-sucker, depending on your persuasion.) 

So I think this question comes down to, is a pastor allowed to have preferences and a personality? And I say, of course.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool is a general term of approbation.

Cool is also the identification of a particular, changeable, style that has cultural cachet.

In the first sense, it were absurd to work for someone to be universally reviled.

Pursuit of a style can be just preference - though our preferences don't always say nice things about us - but if done for marketing purposes can easily become worldliness. For instance, one person may grow a goatee because they feel more comfortable with a clothed face; someone else may grow a soul patch to give the impression that trendy people come to his church. But _trendiness_ is not one of the marks of a true church.


----------



## Andres (Nov 2, 2011)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> I would like to add that Jesus was a really cool dude.



Is he also your homeboy?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a pastor and I am cool pretty much all the time. That's a first for me. I think it has something to do with losing about 40 pounds.

Seriously, I think seeking trendiness has been the bane of many pastors. A pastor is to be a mature man. A mature man is comfortable with his personality, gifts, and varied abilities. I think that sort of contentment is what real 'cool' is. It can look very different on different men, and should.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 2, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> Seriously, I think seeking trendiness has been the bane of many pastors. A pastor is to be a mature man. A mature man is comfortable with his personality, gifts, and varied abilities. I think that sort of contentment is what real 'cool' is. It can look very different on different men, and should.



That's a good word. I would describe many people on this board as 'cool,' and trendiness isn't what's on my mind. It's not wrong to even be trendy, but it depends on _why_ and _how_. Usually it it isn't for the better.


----------



## Philip (Nov 2, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> That's a good word. I would describe many people on this board as 'cool,' and trendiness isn't what's on my mind. It's not wrong to even be trendy, but it depends on why and how. Usually it it isn't for the better.



Someone is genuinely cool when the things they genuinely like and do are things that happen to also happen to be "on-trend."

Alternatively, certain people will always be genuinely cool, no matter what the trends are. That is, they are cool because they stand above the trends.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

Andres said:


> I would like to add that Jesus was a really cool dude.
> Is he also your homeboy?



I wouldn't refer to him as my homeboy. I don't see anything wrong with somebody referring to him in that way, but I would hope its not simply an association or cliche. God is holy but he is also approachable.


----------



## moral necessity (Nov 3, 2011)

Just one more thought to add:

My pastor in the late 80's/early 90's wore old suits from the 70's when he preached. People who came definitely were not coming because he was hip with his wardrobe. His intention was attract them only with the gospel, not style. He referenced Christ's words that, "His sheep know his voice", and that is what the shepherd uses to draw his sheep to himself. Christ even drove away those who followed him for other reasons. I wonder how many preachers of today would do that? He once even set his focus on the 12 and said, "you too don't want to go, do you?" And Peter said, "To whom shall we go...you have the words of eternal life."


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2011)

> My pastor is hip . . . if you like the 17th-19th century Presbyterians. And _that's_ a compliment.  Westminster Confessionalism is the new black.



We can bill ourselves as going "Retro" or "Vintage" I guess.


----------



## JS116 (Nov 5, 2011)

> My pastor is hip . . . if you like the 17th-19th century Presbyterians. And _that's_ a compliment.  Westminster Confessionalism is the new black.



No wonder I've been attracted to it!


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 5, 2011)

JS116 said:


> My pastor is hip . . . if you like the 17th-19th century Presbyterians. And that's a compliment. Westminster Confessionalism is the new black.
> No wonder I've been attracted to it!



Cool is Subjective as you can see.... I do not think wearing a 70s suite during a service is cool, and it could have an opposite effect.. Non-Christians most likely wouldn't think Paul Washer is cool, just like most Jew's didn't think Jesus was cool.. The disciples may have described Jesus as being "cool".. 

If you look at society as a whole then its right for Christians to stay away from certain aspects of our culture. Women in Hollywood dress sexy and it is considered cool, however, our culture may view women that dress modestly in the church as being unattractive and uncool. This would be correct to avoid as it would be sinful for a christian woman to dress to cultural standards. However, if a christian woman purchases a pair of designer jeans at a clothing store, but maintains her modesty (def... having or showing regard for the decencies of behavior, speech, dress, etc.; decent: a modest neckline on a dress.), it shouldn't be considered unacceptable (let's assume she bought them on sale to avoid other arguments). Just like it shouldn't be considered unacceptable to meet people where they are at in their walks by using certain speech and slang (obviously within reason).


----------

